# DB Response or Trek 3500



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey I am looking at a Diamondback Response and a Trek 3500. I can get them for the same price. I'm 250lbs (trying to lose) 6'4 do some xc, all mountain, and hoping to try a little downhill. All at beginner level. I wanna stay with a hard tail. I'm open to suggestions but I'm broke so don't break $400. What do you think? I know both are aluminum, should I avoid these at my weight?

Thanks for help.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I think either of those bikes would be o.k. for a starter bike. If you provide links to the specific bikes you are considering people on here could comment on componentry.

Is this the DB Response you're considering?

Diamondback Bicycles - 2012 Response


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think its the 2011 model.

here is the trek
Trek 3500 Disc - Lee's Cyclery, Fort Collins, CO

here is the db
Diamondback Adult Response XE Mountain Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Low end bikes have similar components. What matters is which feels better when you ride it. I know it's difficult in a parking lot to tell which feels better but at least you can eliminate one if it just doesn't feel right. Make sure you ride both.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with GOTA that you should definitely ride both. Heck take it out of the parking lot if you can and ride a round the neighborhood a little. Ride off a curb and see how that feels, find a steep hill and climb that, etc...

Seriously consider buying from Lee's cyclery over Dick's. Bike shops tend to provide better customer support, often including free tune-ups. You will need tune-ups and support--things will go out of adjustment.

OTOH, if you intend to take this bike on trails, I'm a bit concerned about the Trek 3500 having only an 80mm travel fork--the DB Response has 100mm.

Better yet, scrape together a bit more $ and get the Trek 4300. Well worth the $ if you can do it. Has 100mm fork, and 8-speed drive train (more upgradeable than 7 speed drive train on other two bikes).
Trek 4300 Disc - Lee's Cyclery, Fort Collins, CO


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

for like $45 dick's will give me free tune ups and warantey all the components for 1 year if that makes a difference. I'm gonna go ride both today. Just looking for a good frame to start and upgrade parts as my skill builds.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

many bike shops will give tune up for free and part warrantee should come with any normal bike.


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

well I was on my way to buy the trek and decided to take on last look at the response on my way for good measure. well they had the next step up from the one I was looking at on sale. It regularley sales for $100 more than the trek and $200 more than the response I posted. They sold it to me for $100 dollars less than the Trek. They also gave me a better service plan and a better warrenty on parts than the bike store offered. It's got better components than the trek, 120mm fork as apposed to 80mm on the trek and it was less. definetley a better deal. and I hate to say it but the service at the bike shop was terrible. Didn't have a great plan and they wouldn't stop trying to sell me more expensive bikes that I couldn't afford even though I told them to stop. and they were very bike snobby too. I know people are gonna argue this but at least in this case the bike shop came in last in all things that affected my descision. 

anywase i've ridden the bike a little and love it so far. Its a great beginner bike and a great frame to build on. I'll have a full review as I get more miles


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats dude. Sounds like you made a good decision. I too have experience bike shops given off a bike snob vibe, which is a big turn off.

Enjoy the bike, post back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jwitherow (Sep 29, 2012)

I dont want to bring back a old thread but I am looking into these 2 bikes as well they are my short list for my first real mountain bike. The diamond back is $100 cheaper than the Trek 3500 disc the local shop has. I want to buy quality when I first start out. Any long term reviews on that DB?


----------

